
Slick or Slack? (HotorNot for code)  - prakash
http://www.chadfowler.com/2008/4/1/slick-or-slack
======
jgrahamc
Interesting implementation. I tried to build a social code site
(<http://www.usethesource.com/>) but it didn't really take off.

------
plusbryan
Why this method of voting works so well for photos on likebetter.com is that
you can make split second decisions. I'm not convinced that this would be all
that "fun".

------
brett
It would be cooler if it integrated with <http://codepad.org/>

------
edw519
I don't know if I love this or hate it.

Sometimes I'm afraid if I look at enough "slack code", I may go blind.

